# Help! My chocolate pudding didn't set



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

It's been chilling for about 6 hours in the fridge and has only slightly thickened--not enough to call it pudding at all, not much thicker than chocolate milk. I only had skim milk and no evaporated milk as the recipe called for, so not surprising.

It's a cooked pudding with cornstarch. Anything I can do with it?


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

It was cooked & whisked on the stove right? I think I've put something like this back on the stove with a touch more cornstarch & that helped do the trick, slightly higher heat and brisker whisking.


----------



## puffingirl (Nov 2, 2006)

The skim milk shouldn't be a problem. I've made pudding with it lots of times. If you used cornstarch, make sure that you've brought it to a good boil before lowering the temp and simmering. The pp had a good suggestion about trying to rescue this batch, but if it doesn't work, just go with chocolate soup and it will still taste good.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

correct amount of cornstarch too. For pudding, about 2-2 1/4 cups milk will need 3 tablespoons of cornstarch. Whisk it with your dry ingredients, then slowly whisk in milk, bring to FULL boil over medium heat and cook once boiling for a minute.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Cut up some fruit, warm up the "pudding," and make fondue.







:


----------

